# I love your service!!! I say I hate driving you for pennies!



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

This is the worst feeling ever. Hearing how they took a taxi and it cost $35 plus tip. Telling me they love the service and I charge $14 no tip. It's plain stupid on UBER and Lyft's part. The riders all love UBER and love LYFT at these low low prices. Don't ever ask me if I like my job. I am sick of smiling to get a good rating. I just want a fair pay check, not pennies with no future or hope.
Hoping one day this will balance out. Taxi is $1.80 a mile plus add ons. UBER / LYFT below $1.00 most markets. $1.25 to $1.45 is decent and still way below taxi. This is abuse charging below $1.00


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I hear you, I do it for fun and extra play $. For those trying to eek out a living its bullsh#.
The no tipping is ridiculous when the people pay so cheap for a ride. I am getting approved for lyft, I want the $500 bonus and to see if its better tip wise.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> This is the worst feeling ever. Hearing how they took a taxi and it cost $35 plus tip. Telling me they love the service and I charge $14 no tip. It's plain stupid on UBER and Lyft's part. The riders all love UBER and love LYFT at these low low prices. Don't ever ask me if I like my job. I am sick of smiling to get a good rating. I just want a fair pay check, not pennies with no future or hope.
> Hoping one day this will balance out. Taxi is $1.80 a mile plus add ons. UBER / LYFT below $1.00 most markets. $1.25 to $1.45 is decent and still way below taxi. This is abuse charging below $1.00


You can just drive a taxi then with no maintenance burden or insurance stress ... Just sayin


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> This is the worst feeling ever. Hearing how they took a taxi and it cost $35 plus tip. Telling me they love the service and I charge $14 no tip. It's plain stupid on UBER and Lyft's part. The riders all love UBER and love LYFT at these low low prices. Don't ever ask me if I like my job. I am sick of smiling to get a good rating. I just want a fair pay check, not pennies with no future or hope.
> Hoping one day this will balance out. Taxi is $1.80 a mile plus add ons. UBER / LYFT below $1.00 most markets. $1.25 to $1.45 is decent and still way below taxi. This is abuse charging below $1.00


You'd be surprised how many Pax appreciate the honesty. Some actually do give a shit, and will change the way they do things.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> This is the worst feeling ever. Hearing how they took a taxi and it cost $35 plus tip. Telling me they love the service and I charge $14 no tip. It's plain stupid on UBER and Lyft's part. The riders all love UBER and love LYFT at these low low prices. Don't ever ask me if I like my job. I am sick of smiling to get a good rating. I just want a fair pay check, not pennies with no future or hope.
> Hoping one day this will balance out. Taxi is $1.80 a mile plus add ons. UBER / LYFT below $1.00 most markets. $1.25 to $1.45 is decent and still way below taxi. This is abuse charging below $1.00


These passengers are abusing you. They are tipping you with a rating of one to five.

As a cabbie, sometimes I hate Ubers for snagging trips that I would have gotten a year or two ago.

The positive side of me is thankful that I still eek out a living and many of the most vile and cheap passengers have gone to Uber.

For most people, riding in a vehicle is the most dangerous life-threatening activity that they do in life. It almost seems criminal to not reward a driver well. A safe ride is priceless.

I can assure you that most cabbies aren't getting rich if that helps.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

toi said:


> You can just drive a taxi then with no maintenance burden or insurance stress ...


I own my cab. I have the "maintenance burden". I do not have the "insurance stress" as my cab is insured to haul passengers.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

The taxi rate represents what one truly needs to charge to operate a business that successfully serves the public. You can't just come in, charge less and think you're going to make more. Everyone driving everyone, what a ridiculous plan.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

F-uber said:


> These passengers are abusing you. They are tipping you with a rating of one to five.
> 
> As a cabbie, sometimes I hate Ubers for snagging trips that I would have gotten a year or two ago.
> 
> ...


Well said, friend. I drive a taxi in Las Vegas and it seems all Uber and Lyft have done is scoop up the cheap assholes who think it's too bad that everyone has to make a living. And they took the idiot cabs drivers with them who thought they were starting "their own business". Haha. My tip percentage is gone way up in recent days as the low life's are taking UbLyft


----------

